# New Orchestra Piece - Adagio & Capriccio



## Ethos (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a new short piece I wrote for orchestra as a study in thematic development, harmony, and orchestration. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Libraries used:
- LASS Full
- VSL Woodwinds
- VSL Percussion
- EWQL Pianos (Steinway)

-- http://soundcloud.com/kstahl/orchestral-development


----------



## Ed (Feb 24, 2011)

When you said you wrote this "as a study in thematic development, harmony, and orchestration" I thought it would be really really boring, but I enjoyed this!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice work especially in the writing and arranging department. Love the way you're building and keeping the tension and interest flowing.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! Yeah, I guess the description does make it sound a little mundane. 

I've become fascinated lately with Ravel's orchestrations. Actually, Peter Lawrence Alexander's Mother Goose analysis really turned me on to Ravel. Now I'm dissecting Daphnis et Chloe and trying to apply what I'm learning.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 24, 2011)

Logicology @ Thu Feb 24 said:


> Now I'm dissecting Daphnis et Chloe and trying to apply what I'm learning.



That is indeed the blueprint for classic Hollywood orchestration.


----------



## Ethos (Feb 24, 2011)

I can see why! Daphnis is such an amazingly beautiful masterpiece that really runs the gamut in terms of emotion. Ravel's seemingly effortless control over the orchestration is really inspirational. 

At the moment I'm in school to earn my masters in coò –   ÏÏf –   ÏÏË –   ÏÐ9 –   ÏÐH –   ÐR¨ –   ÐRÊ –   Ñ)Î –   Ñ)õ –   Ñ/ –   Ñ/S –   ÑÒÔ –   ÑÚ¶ –   Ò’ –   Ò½ –   Ò1ð –   Ò2
 –   Ò¸« –   Ò¸² –   ÒÂ –   ÒÂk –   Òõ_ –


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 24, 2011)

I like your composition!

mahlon


----------



## Jason (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

I love the way this piece unfolds, with interesting new ideas always appearing and developing that don't sound jarring or too inconsistent with the rest of the piece. It's very expressive music, too, a really enjoyable listen.

BTW A couple of months ago I also ordered Peter Alexander's book on Ravel's Mother Goose Suite orchestration, but I haven't yet taken the time to really dig into it. You've actually just inspired me to pick it up and start spending time studying it. 

Best,
- Jason


----------



## Ethos (Feb 25, 2011)

Jason @ Fri Feb 25 said:


> BTW A couple of months ago I also ordered Peter Alexander's book on Ravel's Mother Goose Suite orchestration, but I haven't yet taken the time to really dig into it. You've actually just inspired me to pick it up and start spending time studying it.



Definitely dig in to it! It is incredibly eye-opening. As it turns out, orchestration isn't just assigning parts to instruments that haven't played for a while. 

Peter's analysis in easy to follow and incredibly detailed.


----------



## rgames (Mar 1, 2011)

This is a nice work - the harmonic and melodic development in the adagio section was very nice. The capriccio lost me a bit in a couple spots - it didn't seem to flow quite as well as the adagio. Only a couple spots, though.

rgames


----------



## Alex Temple (Mar 1, 2011)

Very interesting ideas and approaches overall. I'm going to have to listen to this several times because it sounds like it will reward repeated listening.


----------



## tumeninote (Mar 2, 2011)

Really nice! Thanks to your thread I just purchased the Peter Alexander's Ravel - Mother Goose book & audio.


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 11, 2011)

refreshing and truely original, nice job


----------

